# post your different type of mice photo here



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

i start it of


----------



## jimmyv (Jan 9, 2010)

do they live in them tubs all the time????????


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jimmyv said:


> do they live in them tubs all the time????????


no i put them in tubs for photos they live in 4ft n 5ft glass tanks,i use the tubs for transporting as people turn up with nothing to take them in also theyre handy for taking photos of more than one mouse


----------



## jimmyv (Jan 9, 2010)

never kept um myself i dnt like little furry things lol but they look like they come in sum nice colours very nice m8


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*I think mice are nice.*


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


very nice mice any 1 esle want to post there mice


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Woah what veriety is the dalmation looking mouse so sweet! xx


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

It's a broken,my favorite variety of mouse.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i shall take some pictures of my lilac mice and texal mice if i remember :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I want more satin pics. Esp black tan satins. :whip:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I like the red marked mouse giant snail.I am several generations in to making fawn dutch and one of those would have fitted in nicely.As always the things you would like are miles away.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

sarahc said:


> I like the red marked mouse giant snail.I am several generations in to making fawn dutch and one of those would have fitted in nicely.As always the things you would like are miles away.


yeah well these arnt pure color bred so always breed a mixture of colors! cool dutch mice:flrt:. everything i want is always too far away!!! but iv been getting alot of stuff courried when i get the money. but there is always something out of reach! lol good luck with the breeding.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Born 20/12/10

From my big Champagne girl (Thing 1) x MnM my Banded Broken Fuzzy Lad. 
Didn't get one banded in the whole bunch which I thought odd.
Guess mum may have 'disposed' of a few in the first few days. 
Still am quite happy I likes Blacks...
even more so when they carry fuzzy-Hairless and Broken !
Hopefully take after their mum in the size dept.
Should have some nice ears too.

:lol2:





























Thing 1 and Thing 2... 'Show type' Champagne










MnM...Broken Banded Blue/Blue tan 'not-very-Fuzzy-Hairless'










Girls - Jinx, Punch, Melady and Thing 2.


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Those Champaigns are yummy Manda :mf_dribble:

Here are a few of my mice

Gizmo - PEW Buck - 8 weeks old

















MistleToe - Broken Black Buck - 6 months

















Anna - PEW doe - One of the does I had off you Neil :2thumb:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

one of my new splashed mice,who hopefully will go on to make genuine tri coloured mice




















and after nearly 2 years of breeding ,a pearl.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow!! LOVING the splashed mouse, Sarah!!!


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> Those Champaigns are yummy Manda :mf_dribble:
> 
> Here are a few of my mice
> 
> ...


Pink faced mouse...!?!?!?!?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm a closet mouse fan... but what happens in this thread, stays in this thread...


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

MY african pigmy dormice


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

HABU said:


> i'm a closet mouse fan... but what happens in this thread, stays in this thread...



Your secret's safe with me :2thumb:

Just took these pics of my mismarked blue satin longhaired buck:


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

SteFANNY162 said:


> Pink faced mouse...!?!?!?!?


It is highlighter pen so I can tell the difference between her and her sisters, and her sisters have all different colours on their head aswell :whistling2:


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> It is highlighter pen so I can tell the difference between her and her sisters, and her sisters have all different colours on their head aswell :whistling2:


LOL!!!! There's me being my gullable self & thinking 'I want a pink mouse'
 lol! got my hopes up!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm hoping my first bunch of babies will be popping out in the next week from my lot.

So far its made up from PEW does with the odd black and tan with a black buck and a BEW buck in the other set up. Hopefully by switching some of the babies around I may start to get some colours into the breeding group.

They're not pets but feeders so not needed but pretty to look at.

I am surprised at how cute and active they are.


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I'm hoping my first bunch of babies will be popping out in the next week from my lot.
> 
> So far its made up from PEW does with the odd black and tan with a black buck and a BEW buck in the other set up. Hopefully by switching some of the babies around I may start to get some colours into the breeding group.
> 
> ...


Perhaps the wrong thread to post about your feeder mice 
poor babies...!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

SteFANNY162 said:


> Perhaps the wrong thread to post about your feeder mice
> poor babies...!


on my threads we dont discriminate,anyone is free to post


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I'm hoping my first bunch of babies will be popping out in the next week from my lot.
> 
> So far its made up from PEW does with the odd black and tan with a black buck and a BEW buck in the other set up. Hopefully by switching some of the babies around I may start to get some colours into the breeding group.
> 
> ...


please post photo of your mice on here


----------



## SteFANNY162 (Oct 28, 2010)

I was hardly 'discriminating' now was I?
Was just stating MY OWN oppinion and said poor babies...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

na, i better not...


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

*more photo*


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

SteFANNY162 said:


> I was hardly 'discriminating' now was I?
> Was just stating MY OWN oppinion and said poor babies...


 i wasnt saying u were discriminating i was just saying anyone can post any pics no matter if theyre for pet,show or feeders

alot of people on here breed their own food as then they no how their food was treated and know for definate that they were killed humanely

and some breeders who breed for food treat theyre mice better than pet people do


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Loving the wonkey RW nekkid mouse in the last pic. Like somebody took a puzzle piece out of his/her color.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

sarahc said:


> one of my new splashed mice,who hopefully will go on to make genuine tri coloured mice
> 
> image
> 
> ...


OMG STUNNING :mf_dribble::flrt:, would love updates on how he/she gets on n lots a pics of babies produced PLEASE


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Loving the wonkey RW nekkid mouse in the last pic. Like somebody took a puzzle piece out of his/her color.


i try to breed a hairless rumpwhite but didnt work out this time hopeful i get is rigth next time


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I bred a few hairless rws when I was breeding mice. I now only have the buck I posted a pic of.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I bred a few hairless rws when I was breeding mice. I now only have the buck I posted a pic of.



how many generations untill you got the perfect hairless rws


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

It took a while, I promise ya!


----------



## Tameyourself (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome mice! Makes me want to breed mice for their colors and coats, but I would never have any feeders I would keep them all!


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Some of ours...

BEW










Black










mismarked










harvest whistling2












and we've been working on selectively breeding longhaired mice...here are our efforts so far...






























(loving the deep 'ginger' satins..both the selfs and the mis marks......whats the 'proper' name for them and how do I get a few to the Midlands!:whistling2


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Argente or fawn (depending on undercoat color)


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Loving the longhaired Bothrop,I've just got one but it doesn't have as good a fur as yours.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> OMG STUNNING :mf_dribble::flrt:, would love updates on how he/she gets on n lots a pics of babies produced PLEASE


they are to pretty to be boys.No babies yet but hopefully coming soon.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Your secret's safe with me :2thumb:
> 
> Just took these pics of my mismarked blue satin longhaired buck


I'm liking the long haired.I tried to get some angora over at the same time as the splashed but there were none ready in time:bash: My one buck is inferior to these,he's really rather ugly.Not sure if anything beautiful can be made from him either.


----------



## M reptile (Jan 29, 2011)

*some picks*


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

These are all mice I had when breeding in the past.

My reds/satins





































My Tans














































Random section of pets/rescues






























































blurry I know, but loved her heart shaped patch



I always think this picture needs a caption 







:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

sarahc said:


> I'm liking the long haired.I tried to get some angora over at the same time as the splashed but there were none ready in time:bash: My one buck is inferior to these,he's really rather ugly.Not sure if anything beautiful can be made from him either.



He's my only little mouse at the moment. I've had loads in the past. Actually had a trio of brokens off you once  (don't know if you remember) :lol2:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

Kare said:


> These are all mice I had when breeding in the past.
> 
> My reds/satins
> 
> ...


 
' did sid jump alllll the way down there???????'
'sssiiiiidddddd'

:lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> He's my only little mouse at the moment. I've had loads in the past. Actually had a trio of brokens off you once  (don't know if you remember) :lol2:


yes of course I remember you,a few years ago.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Kare said:


> These are all mice I had when breeding in the past.
> 
> 
> image
> ...


I like this one.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

SteFANNY162 said:


> Perhaps the wrong thread to post about your feeder mice
> poor babies...!


If I was to post this on a mouse forum then maybe a little heartless, but as mentioned this is a reptile forum and many people breed their own feeders. This is my first attempt at breeding anything other than 2 kids and another being gestated at the moment.

:lol2:

I have only a small diversity of colours at the moment as I haven't purchased fancy mice from a shop, rather from another breeder. However, I am keen to try and see if I can experiment with the mouse genetics a little to see what the off spring are like.



oldtyme said:


> please post photo of your mice on here


I originally planned for them to be sat on a lump of wood but in a flash they shot off so these were the best I could do.

Male BEW, so far the most virile with getting all 7 females pregnant within the first week!










Black male, he has a nice white spot to his chest. As he has bred with 2 black and tan females as well as a small collection of PEW I wonder is anything may come from the first pairings colour / patter wise if bred further?



















A female PEW, yes pregnant. Hopefully in the next 7 days we should see the first of the babies being born.










Black and tan female, I have 2 of these. Both in with the black male, hopefully I get some more does as these are real nice colours.



















Please feel free to correct any mis labeling.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

they look in lovely condition.You cannot predict what will come out of your p.e.w pairings as the albino is concealing the true genetic colour of them.The offspring of the tans will probably contain selfs which can be bred back to the tan parent to produce more or to each other. There after tan x tan will produce more tans or you can just enjoy your all :flrt:sorts babies.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

sarahc said:


> they look in lovely condition.You cannot predict what will come out of your p.e.w pairings as the albino is concealing the true genetic colour of them.The offspring of the tans will probably contain selfs which can be bred back to the tan parent to produce more or to each other. There after tan x tan will produce more tans or you can just enjoy your all :flrt:sorts babies.


I hate to think about it but a little incestual breeding will be going on after a few litters are produced, but it will be interesting none the less to see how genes are passed from one to another, from litter to litter.

Healthy? That'll be all the food they seem to eat.

OMG, do these just eat, sleep and poop? Our hamster needs food once or twice a week, these little things are eating machines. Currently got, mixture of wild bird seeds / rat mix / nuts.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

sarahc said:


> they are to pretty to be boys.No babies yet but hopefully coming soon.


ur lucky 2 get such nice girls my boys are always the ones that come out pritty, as soon as i see a really nice one in the nest i just know its gona be a boy n it normally is :bash:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

no,no they are boys.That's what I meant,David Beckhams of the mouse world.To pretty to be boys,even though they are.It's much better to have boys if you can only get a limited number,they can scatter their seeds far and wide.I got them from the Netherlands and wouldn't have risked girls,might lose them in child birth or they could eat their litters.Boys are the better option for propogation,they have many wives in with them.Not sure what to expect in the litters as I have crossed to brokens.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> I hate to think about it but a little incestual breeding will be going on after a few litters are produced, but it will be interesting none the less to see how genes are passed from one to another, from litter to litter.


The mice won't be worried:blush:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

sarahc said:


> no,no they are boys.That's what I meant,David Beckhams of the mouse world.To pretty to be boys,even though they are.It's much better to have boys if you can only get a limited number,they can scatter their seeds far and wide.I got them from the Netherlands and wouldn't have risked girls,might lose them in child birth or they could eat their litters.Boys are the better option for propogation,they have many wives in with them.Not sure what to expect in the litters as I have crossed to brokens.


:lol2: sorry i read it wrong. yes it is a much better idea having a male. bet hes loving all his ladies, good luck hope u get some lovely babies keep us updated :flrt:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

All these lovely mice and yet here in Devon they are next to impossible to buy.:flrt:


----------



## Cleo27 (Jan 9, 2010)

Awww those longhaired mice are gorgeous, I want some :flrt:
Been looking at pet mice for quite a while.. one day I hope! xxx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

sarahc said:


> yes of course I remember you,a few years ago.


They were some of my foundation mice for my broken hairless project :2thumb:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> They were some of my foundation mice for my broken hairless project :2thumb:


It would be great to see pics.I have a couple of hairless dutch litters due.I rarely breed the hairless as they can't be shown but I like them so much that I keep just enough for me to ooh and aah over now and again.I find the black ones the best.I get blue and chocs but the skin pigment diminishes with age.I really want some decent long haired but as you know everything is so damn far away when you need it.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Kare said:


> All these lovely mice and yet here in Devon they are next to impossible to buy.:flrt:


It's always the way.People must keep reptiles in devon though so there must be mice somewhere.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

sarahc said:


> It would be great to see pics.I have a couple of hairless dutch litters due.I rarely breed the hairless as they can't be shown but I like them so much that I keep just enough for me to ooh and aah over now and again.I find the black ones the best.I get blue and chocs but the skin pigment diminishes with age.I really want some decent long haired but as you know everything is so damn far away when you need it.



Will have to see if I can find 'em *lol* Changed computers since then :blush:


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

my group 










got another 6 yesterday so i will get pics up as soon as i can  x


----------



## Wilko (Mar 3, 2010)

My older fawn longhaired with a lump on her leg :/



























I've only got petline mice at moment, but I hope to get into breeding show mice soon... Hoping to get more mice soon


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Some of my girls again...











Including my still nameless Blue not very fuzzy-Fuzzy


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Loads of lovely mousey pictures around but a little complaint Abbyssinian mice :whistling2: 

my abbies are in 2 week quarantine so I wont get pictures of them yet :whistling2: 

Anyone want to go picture mad to get pictures of abbies PLEASE :flrt:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> Loads of lovely mousey pictures around but a little complaint Abbyssinian mice :whistling2:
> 
> my abbies are in 2 week quarantine so I wont get pictures of them yet :whistling2:
> 
> Anyone want to go picture mad to get pictures of abbies PLEASE :flrt:


here you go


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> here you go
> image
> image


Bootiful Abbies :flrt:

Thanks Neil :2thumb:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> Bootiful Abbies :flrt:
> 
> Thanks Neil :2thumb:


i have some baby abbies but cant get good photo when i do i post them for you


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> i have some baby abbies but cant get good photo when i do i post them for you



Looking forward to it :2thumb:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm a mouse lover but get tagged enough by snakes as it is without smelling of rodents too. Love the harvest mice and fawns. Any brown/rust/gold coloured mouse is awesome as long as it doesn't have red eyes!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

The babies have started to come, 22 days after being introduced to the buck one doe has had 5 little pinks. Seems an ok number for a first litter, just have a further 12 females ready to drop over the next week or so.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

my second group, not the best pic granted. the 2 black bucks have been removed now leaving a male dove tan and the 3 females together


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Sweet ! 

Am waiting on my Champagne girl dropping.
If she doesn't have them soon I think she may well explode !
She really is looking ma-HOO-sive.



















Paired up my new Black Tan lad too.
Have hopes of some half decent Tans to drool over in a few weeks !


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Explodamouse :whistling2:

I wish my Champaigns would hurry up and get pregnant, I need a champaign buck from them :bash:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

few of my preg mice 


































the male 









i hoping for satin and red/orange


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

more 









the male 

















hoping for some like mum n dad n blues but i bet i get black


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

what type is she mum siamses dad hairless


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Bindle Brindle :mf_dribble: 

What do both parents of the baby carry, is she the runt of the litter because she looks tiny, also how old is she :2thumb:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> Bindle Brindle :mf_dribble:
> 
> What do both parents of the baby carry, is she the runt of the litter because she looks tiny, also how old is she :2thumb:


there were 2 in the litter she 3week the the dad carry hairless n broken i find out what mum carry


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

love the brindle! x am i right in thinking there are some satins there too?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

storm said:


> love the brindle! x am i right in thinking there are some satins there too?


80% of me mice are satins i have to get a new camera


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

:mf_dribble:i love satins but cant get them for toffee this neck of the woods! really really love the red and whites, the red selfs i just love all of them!!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Less than 3 days old, not sure if 2 clutches or not? Quite a cute little squeek noise from under all the paper.










Nothing exciting, PEW and BEW but my first ever attempt at breeding other than the 2 kids and one on the way.

:lol2:


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

aww mini squeaks!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Brindle Brindle :flrt::flrt:

The other looks to be sable :2thumb:

Will you be expecting any brindle babies soon Neil :whistling2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree... A brindle and a sable (well, broken sable)


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

A few more of my meeces, not all of them there are to many of them :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Emily - Light Fuzzy/Naked









White-Tip - Black Fuzzy/Naked (blind in her left eye)









Mercury - Broken Black









Pluto - Black&Tan









Puzzle - Broken Blue









Daisyy - Broken Stone Semi LH









Mystery - Chocolate&Tan Semi LH









Gus - Pink Eyed White









Suki - Silver Satin









Elmo - Ivory Satin









Bubble & Squeak - Multimammates


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

PrettyxPerfection said:


> Brindle Brindle :flrt::flrt:
> 
> The other looks to be sable :2thumb:
> 
> Will you be expecting any brindle babies soon Neil :whistling2:


it may take me untill the summer to have brindle babies


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Loving my Black Tan lad...
He's grown even more handsome methinks.
Soon to be a daddy by the looks of Punch,
Hoping for somemore gorgeous Tans here.

Heres Hobgoblin...











3 Babes from MnM x Thing 2 Litter.
Thing 2 culled her litter right down soon after birth.
Was not a pretty sight to get up to that morning. 
Never seen anything quite like it and hope never to again.
BUT these 3 made it and are (so far) lovely chilled out cute little critters ! 

2 Blacks and (I think) a Champagne


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

Myth said:


> Loving my Black Tan lad...
> He's grown even more handsome methinks.
> Soon to be a daddy by the looks of Punch,
> Hoping for somemore gorgeous Tans here.
> ...


Nice Black&Tan buck Manda he is a stunner :2thumb:

Wish my mice would hurry up an mate, been waiting for this Ivory x Silver Satin litter for a few months now, with no sign of babies on the way, and Elmo & Suki are both provern :devil:


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

my siamese satin girl

















hairless boy










texel baby ( shall get more update pics soon)


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

My group of 1.2 mice. A dove grey and White buck, a semi-long haired dove grey and White doe and a black eyed cinnamon satin coat doe. (I think those are what they are) :lol2:










































I also have no idea what will come out colour wise when the breed if anyone might be so kind :blush:

Cheers
Cookie : victory:


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

my new boy :flrt:



















he is going to my 'blue' girls when they are old enough









xx


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

xx


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

i have more pics but would take too long to find em all!!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

My first tri coloured litter,from the splashed that I got in January.Born this week,I'm very pleased.Bit blurred I'm afraid


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Exciting! Looking forward to seeing what that grows up like


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

storm said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


very nice mice


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> My first tri coloured litter,from the splashed that I got in January.Born this week,I'm very pleased.Bit blurred I'm afraid
> 
> image



wow will any be look 4 homes


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a pet mouse now... it was going to be a feeder but i had a change of heart... now she's in a 10 gallon tank all fixed up for her... she's a white mouse...

silly me... a grown man with a pet mouse...

i named her "pinkie"...


yes, i am now officially weird...

so i like mice!... i'm still a tough guy!:lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> wow will any be look 4 homes


I've only got 3 in this litter,1 buck ,2 does so not out of this round.When I've got a few more you can or splashed.It's been slow building the splashed because the gene doesn't work with all colours and I hardly had any of the right mice for making them.I'm a long way from you though.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I've only got 3 in this litter,1 buck ,2 does so not out of this round.When I've got a few more you can or splashed.It's been slow building the splashed because the gene doesn't work with all colours and I hardly had any of the right mice for making them.I'm a long way from you though.


that no prob there train or my mate or courier


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

wow love the multicoloured baby, i would love one of those, `tis a double of my cat!

my favourite blue mouse









she has a litter of blues and blacks at the mo.

impatiently waiting for my two texels to pop, they`re like balloons!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Congrats on the tri colour SarahC :notworthy:


Guess what I finally have here ?
Yep 'Ginger' meece babies - at long last -
Ok so most likely Argente...not the longed for fawn.
BUT happy to spy what looks to be an Agouti in there too.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

they are beauts Myth.If perchance you manage to get to the P/boro show in october I can dig you out an orange lady or 2.They've been on a back burner for a bit but I'm focusing on them now.I know it's hard with young kids.Wish my teenager would push off so that I can move the mice into his bedroom.I guess you know that argentes are pink eyed agouti hence your black eyed agouti baby


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Young kids...grumpy men... :whistling2:
Will see how things are looking in October.

An yup - had my fingers crossed for some Agouti. 
Am told Agouti + Chocolate = Cinnamon ? 
Only trouble there is only got Chocolate Tans atm.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Choc tan is fine to use,it doesn't need to be self.You'll get agouti in the first round.You might get fawns pop out of that cross later down the line to .


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> wow love the multicoloured baby, i would love one of those, `tis a double of my cat!
> 
> my favourite blue mouse
> 
> ...


that's a nice feminine mouse.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

posting error.


----------



## AnnB (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations on the tri colour babies Sarah. I got impatient waiting for my dream of owning a tri colour mouse to come true, so after much planning and a lot of help from some very kind people, I imported my first tri colours from Germany and collected them yesterday.


----------



## AnnB (Jun 7, 2009)

They're still a bit camera shy but here are a couple of pics


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Wow, they're some pretty mice !!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Now those are gorgeous especially the top one will have to post pics of my new multis once they arrive and must say there are some lovely micepics on this thread shame i couldnt see any of yours Neil as I know yours are usually very cute


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

few pictures i took today of th meece really pleased with some of these that have poped out :lol2:

color check? silver? dove? ivory? satin doe









chocolate and white satin doe ( keeping)









choc and tan doe ( keeping









color check? silver dove ivory? satin texel buck! ( possibly keeping)









cant wait to breed this little guy ( didnt breed this one) abyssinian buck









lovely champagne? and white buck









fuzzie- hairless doe ( keeping)









females ( breeding stock) 2 sable satins 1 golden satin , 1 dove? satin 1 hairless/ fuzzie









female satins









1 lot of baby meeces in a bucket few nice satin fuzzies in there too!










: victory:


----------



## AnnB (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful mice, I love the texel buck.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my texel has popped her first litter


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

giant snail said:


> few pictures i took today of th meece really pleased with some of these that have poped out :lol2:
> 
> color check? silver? dove? ivory? satin doe
> image
> ...


 
Loving the golden satins!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> Now those are gorgeous especially the top one will have to post pics of my new multis once they arrive and must say there are some lovely micepics on this thread shame i couldnt see any of yours Neil as I know yours are usually very cute


the mice on this thread are a lot better that the 1s i own 

but just for you here a few photo hope i get the type rigth 

the female 

asterixabby black and tan 








banded dove tan 








broken banded orange








chocolate tan 








asterix dovetan








golden asterix








golden asterix








asterix banded agouti








abby fawn tan 








pied








satin dove tan 








banded black 








broken banded dove 








broken banded dove 








abby stone ?








rew








orange








cap dove abby 








black banded








abby rew


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

more female 
golden asterix








bew








orange








orange broken banded 








blue


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> the mice on this thread are a lot better that the 1s i own
> 
> but just for you here a few photo hope i get the type rigth
> 
> ...



i wouldnt say mine are that great but just so pleased with the range of colors and coat types iv managed to achive:no1: loving the abby's...... im trying to find someone with some does for sale to go with my buck.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

the male 

dont know the type 








my chameleon








dont know type but from my chameloen and pied








asterix,abby,dove banded








dont know but from chameleon and blue








pied








asterix,abby,black and tan








my most used male at the min broken dove semi long haired








chocolate tan








last pic of the day some pinky babies as i know u lot like babies


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

giant snail said:


> i wouldnt say mine are that great but just so pleased with the range of colors and coat types iv managed to achive:no1: loving the abby's...... im trying to find someone with some does for sale to go with my buck.


 
i have some abby for sale soon but to far form you 

if i was you i bred your abby to satins and make your own line of abby

i bougth to abby didnt get abyy abby from them 

so bougth 2 male and made my own line


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> the male
> 
> dont know the type
> image
> ...



any1 know the type


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> any1 know the type



thats a good idea iv put him in with standard fancy's for now. as need to make up another tub for my fuzzie/hairles male who is in with the satins


they look like sables to me :2thumb:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

the show type i bougth to day


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*oldtyme mice*

I like this one
pied







This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 90KB.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

silver boy. due to be a dad for the first time soon.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I like this one
> pied
> imageThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x600 and weights 90KB.image


you can have him


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

i few more photo all these are looking 4 homes


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

is that black abby a longhaired? that ones pretty and different


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> you can have him


thanks for the offer.To far though to make it cost effective and god knows{and the oh}that I am not short of mice.I think you could make a reasonable tri colour from pied sables,not necessarily one that would conform to standard but attracive none the less.If you have a chin then you could make marten sables which are very pretty and I think they would appeal to you.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> is that black abby a longhaired? that ones pretty and different


what have you mated the silver to?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> what have you mated the silver to?



silver ?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> silver ?


that was one for pigglywiggly:grin1:Quoted the wrong post,tut been a long day.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> thanks for the offer.To far though to make it cost effective and god knows{and the oh}that I am not short of mice.I think you could make a reasonable tri colour from pied sables,not necessarily one that would conform to standard but attracive none the less.If you have a chin then you could make marten sables which are very pretty and I think they would appeal to you.


if i put chin to black will i get fox i still looking to buy tri colour but hard to find


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

tans in the first generation.You then need to breed those together.You would be better to do chin x black tan to get agouti tan and then breed the offspring together.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

The tris are hard to find because they have only been in the country for a short time and are only just appearing from the splashed.Someone on here imported ready made tris though.He must have a few by now.I imported the splashed and only 2 males so it's been slow for me.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the silvers gone to a black doe carrying blue to make some typy keepers and a black broken tan pet to make some pretty pets carrying blue and broken, she`s quite a nice size for a pet one though.
want to get more type and bigger ears in my pets, would like more white on my brokens too.









he`ll be going to a couple of blue girls once they`re back up to fitness after their last litter.

and i`m putting this champagne tan buck through some pets to make their ginner bellies brighter.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

they are very pretty.If you don't succeed with whitening the brokens you can have some of mine who manage to throw completely spotless ones.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thank you that really nice of you.

mine are nothing like the ones in my very very old mouse book. are show ones still split into `odds` and `evens` ?

i`ll have to get some pics of my baby blues in natural light, see wether this generation is darker, or wether i still need to put blacks in.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

evens are just randoms thrown by brokens,no one selects for them.100 years ago evens were more like dutch but you'd get nowhere with those these days.They have to have proper spots.You show them in the same class usually but they are still seperated by name.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

will have to get to a show oneday and have a look at `propper` mice :lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> will have to get to a show oneday and have a look at `propper` mice :lol2:


you should come to this one.I'm going on the Sunday and will be getting the rabbits.Big bad Bandit will be attending to.Sorry to hijack.Got some more pics to add at the w/end:2thumb:

The London Championship Small Livestock Show


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i cant some on the sunday :devil:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

aah well,another time.:bash:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

hmm...Hamsters are on the Sunday.
Problem being I haven't much worth the journey to show this year.
If the boogers would just go along with my plans for once then I'd be there, as things are at the mo. it's not looking too likely. 

:devil:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I probably won't have anything either but it's the only one that doesn't involve 100's of miles for me and a 5.00 am start.Will be a luxury to get up at a normal time and stop at macdonalds so I am determined to go.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

spotted mice are my favorites,along with spotted rabbits and horses.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

ooh thats pretty, love the face splodge.

must start selecting brokens with more white on and aim towards that.

few piccies of my blue and black babies, and a few others, the curly mice are just showing their broken markings.......


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

i baby photo


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> ooh thats pretty, love the face splodge.
> 
> must start selecting brokens with more white on and aim towards that.
> 
> few piccies of my blue and black babies, and a few others, the curly mice are just showing their broken markings.......



:flrt: I want some blue mousies!!! Ah, I want blue, fuzzy/hairless, texal, James will not be happy :blush:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

James_and_Hana said:


> :flrt: I want some blue mousies!!! Ah, I want blue, fuzzy/hairless, texal, James will not be happy :blush:


pmsl i wont 100 more top mice but cant found them


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i might have spare blue mouses :whistling2:
and fuzzys and carriers.....
the curly-wurly mice are still in the nest.

he wont notice ,honest


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> ooh thats pretty, love the face splodge.
> 
> must start selecting brokens with more white on and aim towards that.
> 
> few piccies of my blue and black babies, and a few others, the curly mice are just showing their broken markings.......


 
Ooo these are gorgeous.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i might have spare blue mouses :whistling2:
> and fuzzys and carriers.....
> the curly-wurly mice are still in the nest.
> 
> he wont notice ,honest


Haha he will cause I have no room with all my hams so ill be putting them in his rodent shed :whistling2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like a plan : victory:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

baby Pile: 










our blue boy and girl: 


















(Don't mind the Poop LOL) 

need to take more photos of the other mice (all in the sig) as there photos are seriously out of date! :blush:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

morning-star said:


> baby Pile:
> 
> image
> 
> ...


nice blue


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

its a shame its so hard the get pictures that show the true colours, even taking them in natural light with no flash fades my blues out.

looksl like some of my astrex bubs have dutch markings, probly going to a few keepers in there!


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Heres some of mine


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

PPVallhunds said:


> Heres some of mine
> 
> image
> image
> ...


nice siameses


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

babies with curly fur just starting to show through










cute eh? probly keeping loads of these :blush:


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

My 'ginger' litter is growing well

Not sure what these curly whiskers are about ?
Most in litter are normal...
But Agouti and one of the brokens (first 2 pics) have proper frazzled curly whiskers. 
Hmm...assuming they'll be carrying some kind of curly-ness then ? 
not got any real background info on parents.

Loving my little Agouti girl curly whiskers and all.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Thank you Oldtyme. Im hoping to get in some more at some point.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

guess how many baby 

photo 1 











photo 2


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

cute photo


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

the only male tri colour has turned out to be satin,nice but not what I was wanting,always the way









fat bottomed girl,not pregnant but a trifle porky,more than a trifle really.








new babies









pink eyed white,soon to be living with ladyboid.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

sarahc said:


> the only male tri colour has turned out to be satin,nice but not what I was wanting,always the way
> image
> 
> fat bottomed girl,not pregnant but a trifle porky,more than a trifle really.
> ...


are those broken babies show line? and will you have some for sale? (after a male and two does)


----------



## AnnB (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh those splodgy babies are gorgeous Sarah.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

AnnB said:


> Oh those splodgy babies are gorgeous Sarah.


they have always been my favorite Ann:flrt:

Morning star,I only keep mice for showing,everything I have can produce winners.I''ve no interest in the selling side of things but I will provide anyone interested in mice with a start since you never know whose interest might grow into taking up showing.You would have to be willing to collect them from a show though.The next one I'm at will be the London Champs,held at Peterborough on the 9th of Oct.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

sarahc said:


> they have always been my favorite Ann:flrt:
> 
> Morning star,I only keep mice for showing,everything I have can produce winners.I''ve no interest in the selling side of things but I will provide anyone interested in mice with a start since you never know whose interest might grow into taking up showing.You would have to be willing to collect them from a show though.The next one I'm at will be the London Champs,held at Peterborough on the 9th of Oct.


I am joining the national mouse club during October (when my student loans are in :2thumb -doubt if I'll be able to make that show though. -As you live in Leicester I was hoping you could help me out though, I'd like to start with working on my selfs (which are show-line but no where near show worthy yet) and I'd like to get into broken marked hence why I was asking If I could by some of you to start me off.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

morning-star said:


> I'd like to get into broken marked hence why I was asking If I could by some of you to start me off.


I've zero interest in selling.My only string is that they are collected from a show.If you go to a show and think the people are a bunch of crazies that's fine,the mice are yours , I've no probs if showing proves not to be your thing.If you can get to any shows in future,I go to most,pm me and I'll gladly sort you out some mice.


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

sarahc said:


> I've zero interest in selling.My only string is that they are collected from a show.If you go to a show and think the people are a bunch of crazies that's fine,the mice are yours , I've no probs if showing proves not to be your thing.If you can get to any shows in future,I go to most,pm me and I'll gladly sort you out some mice.


ok -discussing with my bf to see if he will let me go to the Peterborough show or not. will let you know if I can. It will be useful for me to see a show and get and idea of what standards are and that -really want to try showing sometime in the future -I'm really enjoying breeding my mice so far and I only sell so they basicly pay for their own food and enclosures lol.


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I am really loving the brindle's sarah. Them brokens are :flrt:!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Everyone packed ready for tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

wow,varied selection there.Here's another one of my porkers,reminds me of a seal pup.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> wow,varied selection there.Here's another one of my porkers,reminds me of a seal pup.
> image


nice mice


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

texel babies just weaned 









mixed petmice - getting better size and nicer ears every generation


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

pretty,they look in great condition.I have found today,not one but two odd eyed mice.V.V.V happy even though you they are no good for showing.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## AnnB (Jun 7, 2009)

Where's the pics of your odd eyed mice then Sarah?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep we needs pics or the odd eyes didnt happen, lol.

nice `backwards` rumpwhites neil, very different.

my mice are mad on whole oats, and it keeps them in great condition, annoyed all the local farmers have stopped growing them!:devil:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> yep we needs pics or the odd eyes didnt happen, lol.
> 
> nice `backwards` rumpwhites neil, very different.
> 
> my mice are mad on whole oats, and it keeps them in great condition, annoyed all the local farmers have stopped growing them!:devil:


 you know my mice are away very different. lol
2 do look like backwards` rumpwhites but there Dutch (poor Dutch)


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

AnnB said:


> Where's the pics of your odd eyed mice then Sarah?


flat camera batteries,none til I go shopping at the weekend:whip:One is from the splashed Anne which judging from moustress' pics is not uncommon but the other is just a normal cinnamon broken,one black eye,one ruby.The mice in those pics look fit oldtyme.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> flat camera batteries,none til I go shopping at the weekend:whip:One is from the splashed Anne which judging from moustress' pics is not uncommon but the other is just a normal cinnamon broken,one black eye,one ruby.The mice in those pics look fit oldtyme.


i just have to find a good Dutch male now


----------



## bollocklegs (Sep 19, 2009)

*whoops wrong mouse*


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

i like meeces, they are cute, and sho shmall! but i'm still looking at all these pictures and thinking 'food' lol i used to have rats years ago, miss them, i wanna get more at some point, might find myself keeping micicles as well


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

more new mice


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

a few of my mice


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

I am wanting mice but can not find any, there is no one breeding them close to where i can live and no pet shops sell them.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

liam peel said:


> I am wanting mice but can not find any, there is no one breeding them close to where i can live and no pet shops sell them.


i come up your every 2 month


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

post a wanted advert in the domestics classifieds and the food classifieds on here, see if anyone can help.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I love your mice Oldtyme, if i could drive i'd come and have a rummage through them all :2thumb:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> I love your mice Oldtyme, if i could drive i'd come and have a rummage through them all :2thumb:


thank you 

any1 is welcome at my home anytime 

i love your vari mice


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

i can certainly recommend your rats!
Nancy the brown berkshire is doing well...


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> i can certainly recommend your rats!
> Nancy the brown berkshire is doing well...



what about my dogs pmsl


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

well that goes with out saying really!

all i ever do is bang on about them...To anyone and everyone! LOL


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> well that goes with out saying really!
> 
> all i ever do is bang on about them...To anyone and everyone! LOL



cant wait for my new litter


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

*claps hands and squeals*
who are the parents and when are they due!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> *claps hands and squeals*
> who are the parents and when are they due!


due xmas day just hope i dont need a vet that day


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Show-line: 

































random mice: 









































got loads more but can't be bothered to post more photos hahaha!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

the second piccy down is adorable.. what is it...other than a mouse!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

I need to stop looking at these because they're all TOO adorable :flrt::flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

satin astrex/texels









champagne and dove tan babies


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> the second piccy down is adorable.. what is it...other than a mouse!


the second photo is a dove satin buck


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

gorgeous...


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

A combined mouse and bulldog thread,every forum should have one:flrt:

A silver grey,a variety that I got lumbered with but over the years their subtle prettiness has grown on me so much that I'm getting some rabbits in the same variety









and just as a tribute to the strong instinct for mothering in does who feel safe and secure,the pale mouse in the middle of this group accidently got chucked away when I was cleaning out.Unweaned,eyes still shut it spent the night in a rubbish sack.My OH spotted it when he was unloading at the tip next day and bought it home in a critical state,no time for messing about with introductions,tipped unceramoniously into a new family and the red doe took her on and has reared her without batting an eyelid.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

baby broken who I like a lot 









and an unexpected ginger broken


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

sarahc said:


> baby broken who I like a lot
> image
> 
> and an unexpected ginger broken
> image


beautiful brokens :no1:


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Heres my latest siamese babies


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

nice and fat.


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> Heres my latest siamese babies
> 
> image
> image


too cute!! :flrt:


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Thank you, they are right chubsters. I couldnt get a good photo of the third one as she kept trying to push the other two off the table :devil:


----------



## animan (Sep 29, 2011)

the one in the third picture looks amazing what variatie is it called


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

*my abby baby*


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

*my double coated mice*


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Look at their little bottoms..
i like the tricoloured one.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Look at their little bottoms..
> i like the tricoloured one.


there no tricoloured mice i wish


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

it looks tri on the pics... but i think its the light shining on it.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

vey pretty and the condition looks good: victory:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> vey pretty and the condition looks good: victory:


at last i got my food mix rigth :lol2:


----------



## lozza84 (Jan 7, 2010)

here are my meeces 

female dove ? 

DSC_0784 by redloz1, on Flickr

male

DSC_0766 by redloz1, on Flickr

DSC_0770 by redloz1, on Flickr

female agouti

DSC_0788 by redloz1, on Flickr

female choc fox

DSC_0752 by redloz1, on Flickr

DSC_0760 by redloz1, on Flickr

baby foxes

DSC_0440 by redloz1, on Flickr


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

lozza84 loverly mice, is the agouti white bellied?
Ive been wondering what white belly agout would look like. Would love to see more pics of her if she is.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

My fav photos of my mice, when i had them -- REALLY miss having babies!










































































etc etc


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

sarahc said:


> image


that has to be the most ugly bulgy mouse!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

morning-star said:


> that has to be the most ugly mouse!


No way! it's gorgeous, like velvet! And a beaaautiful colour :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

cute? 

it's one step away from this:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

god that looks like frankein rat:eek4: nothing like my beautiful hairless finger mouse,how rude.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

*wants finger mouse* 


:lol2:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

sarahc said:


> god that looks like frankein rat:eek4: nothing like my beautiful hairless finger mouse,how rude.


Sorry!! I just think hairless mice/rats/cats are just freaky! like bags of meat with extra skin!

They where supposed to have fur for a reason! :lol2:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I think it's adorable...
I have hairless ratties and they are just darling!
Really soft to touch and always nice and warm like little rattie hotwater bottles!
They feel velvety...


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Awwww cute iccle wiccle hairless mouse =D

Wish i had my hairless mice, worked hard on them for years to get them to where i wanted compeletly hairless but they did lack type but then againt hey were just pet mice after all =D

I'v had hairless rats too nothing like a bit of skin on skin action with a hairless rat lol they are extrememly warming when your feeling ill and cold lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

my fuzzy hairless have grown fuzzier in the cold.
look like moleskin meeces now :devil:


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

im hoping to get some hairless mice in the near future and i think there beautiful  but each to there own


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

you need to come to the London champs and get a nude mouse from me piggly,you know you want to.I like all of the hairless animals,particularly the cats.I'm very taken with the fact that I have matching rabbits and mice but it's a 2 person job to get a pic:whip:Been nice to spend time with the outdoor animals today instead of just shoveling the food in.


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

sarahc said:


> you need to come to the London champs and get a nude mouse from me piggly,you know you want to.I like all of the hairless animals,particularly the cats.I'm very taken with the fact that I have matching rabbits and mice but it's a 2 person job to get a pic:whip:Been nice to spend time with the outdoor animals today instead of just shoveling the food in.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 that second to last mouse is beautiful :flrt:i have to say i like naked cats,rats,mice and dogs.when i went to discover dogs i loved the chinease cresties and the other one that i cant pronoce or spell lol


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not so keen on the second one down,it's made by crossing the varieties in the 2 bottom pics together.They are all the rage because they are new but I prefer the traditional varieties.He's going to live with another breeder in a months time who appreciates the variety more than me.I like the more distinct colouring of the good old black and white one:flrt:


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

sarahc said:


> I'm not so keen on the second one down,it's made by crossing the varieties in the 2 bottom pics together.They are all the rage because they are new but I prefer the traditional varieties.He's going to live with another breeder in a months time who appreciates the variety more than me.I like the more distinct colouring of the good old black and white one:flrt:


 awwww i think he/she is lovly there like cow markings very distinct love the others to :2thumb:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> you need to come to the London champs and get a nude mouse from me piggly,you know you want to.I like all of the hairless animals,particularly the cats.I'm very taken with the fact that I have matching rabbits and mice but it's a 2 person job to get a pic:whip:Been nice to spend time with the outdoor animals today instead of just shoveling the food in.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


the mice in the last photo are very nice


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

My first ever transition into Show type mice.
















Chocolate Tan buck and 3 Black Tan Does



































Sheep mouse!


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Hairless in a litter of Dove Tans!

















More Hairless!!!!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Himi ?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

loving the himi,
and the choocy tan is :mf_dribble:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

Just to point out sadly i dont breed any of those varities anymore, Although Hairless may end up back here at some point =D


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

sarahc said:


> spotted mice are my favorites,along with spotted rabbits and horses.
> 
> image



Oh my gosh i'm a sucker for anything black and white spotted! do you breed these?.......... and what a beautiful example of a spotty mouse too


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks,yes I breed them,he is the father to the baby one on the thread who is about to become a father himself this one,


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

oh my gosh.....i am so going to want some of those babies. but right atm no more new pets for me, but a few months down the line i may well be tapping on your door for some


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Pet baby photos: 













































Some Show Mice:






















































PUG! (he likes to squish back in your hands despite the fact your not holding him tight haha!) 









I find most of the argente's hunch up a lot when stressed:


----------



## xoxkayxox (Aug 6, 2007)

Love these pics, the hairless mouse is too cute! I've been searching for mice, I'm a 1st timer but would like a hairless, Siamese or long haired mouse like the texels. Do any of you know of any breeders in the nw preferably not to far from Stockport? Would really appreciate being pointed in the right direction(please inbox so the threads not hijacked) thanks xxx


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

xoxkayxox said:


> Love these pics, the hairless mouse is too cute! I've been searching for mice, I'm a 1st timer but would like a hairless, Siamese or long haired mouse like the texels. Do any of you know of any breeders in the nw preferably not to far from Stockport? Would really appreciate being pointed in the right direction(please inbox so the threads not hijacked) thanks xxx


how can you hijacked this thread:lol2: when its for chating and posting photo of mice


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

they look fat and healthy.


----------



## MissRosyBoa (Jul 23, 2009)

i've kept rats all my life, and recently started showing but am relatively new to mice and was interested in getting into showing them too. what are the best clubs to join to get into this hobby especially ones that have shows down south 

i know of the NMC and the LSCRMC are there anyothers worth joining?

can you show hairless mice? or are they banned as they are with rats?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

there are no other clubs to join other than the ones you mentioned.Hairless mice are not banned but they are not standardised.Only a few shows per year put on an un standardised class.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

just been feeding my meecers and found a tricoloured baby in my pet brokens.
chocolate and white boy with a lovely grey patch, sorry for the rubbish piccy but the flash is washing the colour out a bit.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

it's great when you have a 'lucky surprise':2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

not quite sure where he`s come from - i`m pretty sure i havnt got the right `ingredients` in that mouse box!


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> not quite sure where he`s come from - i`m pretty sure i havnt got the right `ingredients` in that mouse box!


very bizarre bless him. little miracle boy. : victory:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

impressed by how fit they look,genuinely,congrats.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

sarahc said:


> impressed by how fit they look,genuinely,congrats.



its cos i got the food rigth now and i culling litter down


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

A couple of mine that everybody all over the forum has probably seen by now, but here they are in an appropriate topic anyway. :lol:

One of my favs. She's hairy, but not sure what colour coat she has. Anybody know what I should call this? Sorry, pics aren't too good. She's fluffy and white underneath and a kind of slate grey on top. 



















Babies! Some black/tans, brokens and a sandy coloured one with black eyes, which again I don't know what to call. 










And a rubbish pic of my favourite girlie.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Some of mine


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

Carlie said:


> A couple of mine that everybody all over the forum has probably seen by now, but here they are in an appropriate topic anyway. :lol:
> 
> One of my favs. She's hairy, but not sure what colour coat she has. Anybody know what I should call this? Sorry, pics aren't too good. She's fluffy and white underneath and a kind of slate grey on top.
> 
> ...


this is a real guess but some kind of fox ?


----------



## Richard Hanson (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm receiving two mice tomorrow, I'm very excited! Apparently they are a buck splashed and a doe chocolate tan! I will upload some pics.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Hania13 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice this i like it very much do you like this?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

very nice but it's a baby rat not a mouse.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Just a few of mine!























































I need to get more photos of my guys


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## Richard Hanson (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't take this the wrong way, we like the food pellets, we just don't want them IN our home - YouTube


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

how inconvenient. The water bowl,turned into a crib overnight.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Whoop! Baby tri's!










And a very pregnant cinnamon


----------



## Carlie (Sep 27, 2006)

Can anybody help me identify this colour, please? From having a bit of a read about genes, she must carry the yellow gene as she's already looking like a tubby sausage. 

Here she is as a baby: 










And now at about 6-weeks-old. Apologies for the quality of the photos, my camera skills suck. The colour is a bit bleached out. She looks like an argente with black eyes and a slightly darker band running down her back.



















And here's a pic of one of my favourite baby boys, just 'cos he's cute.


----------



## Richard Hanson (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Ally said:


> Whoop! Baby tri's!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Stunning!! I want some tri's :mf_dribble:


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Ally said:


> Whoop! Baby tri's!
> 
> image


Gorgeous! I'd also love some Tris, just stunning


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Carlie said:


> Can anybody help me identify this colour, please? From having a bit of a read about genes, she must carry the yellow gene as she's already looking like a tubby sausage.
> 
> Here she is as a baby:
> 
> ...


Sable, most likely red (if your UK, yellow if your US) sable if she's getting tubby.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Current litters, nothing special at the moment.

Long haired breedings









Red x argente 









Mixed litter









Cinny breedings









Some poop brokens


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

Jumble lot of pet mice on a clean out day.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

My siamese babies. There first time mum got a bit ott with the cleaning when they were born and nipped off there tails


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

:flrt:










:flrt:

Iliac satin (RIP) 








:flrt:


----------



## *Kirsty* (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's a few of mice 

Dove Tan - Male










Agouti Tan Rex - Female










Her babies










Tricolour Male










Fuzzy Hairless










"True" Hairless Female (Pink eyed)- still has a fair few hairs to loose!










"True" Hairless Female (Black Eyed) 










:flrt:


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

do my spiny mice count :lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

for anyone with splashed mice or planning to get splashed.Open group
https://www.facebook.com/SplashedInterestGroup


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Few of my current litters

Variegated, is 6 altogether but 4 are black, these two both doe's and all limbs in tact so i'm happy 









Long haired









Red x argente









Agouti









Abysinnian x Carrier









Show PEW









Self multi's









Saddled multi's









Badgered multi's


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)




----------

